# Good Price for a Giant Pedigree Used?



## junseo (Jul 20, 2013)

This is my first time buying a used road bike, and I was trying to figure out if the following bike is worth the price based on the pictures and claims in the ad. If anyone could be so kind as to help me, I'd really appreciate it.

Vintage Giant "Pedigree" 12-Speed Bike


----------

